# R-100 schedule 2011 ????



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Does any one know of any dates and locations confirmed for R-100 shoots for 2011 yet?


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoping for Saginaw Michigan, the second weekend in August again. Had a gr8 time there last year then off to Brooklyn Michigan for a week of Nascar. Not posted yet. http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=76


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Fathers Day weekend 6/18-6/19 at Augusta Archers in Staunton Va.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just visited the R100 site and didn't see the 2011 schedule yet.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

July 2-3 at Capitol City Bowmen - just outside Olympia Washington


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone else have dates for the northern states???


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

Im curious myself wondering where and when its going to be in newengland past two years it has been in palmer ma but i was told last year it wouldnt be there again because rinehart doesnt like to have it at the same place more then twice.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Fathers Day weekend 6/18-6/19 at Augusta Archers in Staunton Va.


 Stinks that it's that weekend. That might hurt your attendance.
Glad to see you guys got it back though. You put one a heck of a good one.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

July 10/11th in lincoln nebraska


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

bucks/bulls said:


> July 10/11th in lincoln nebraska


From what I've read on the hosting clubs websites, they aren't doing it again this year. They're holding their own version of it on those dates though.


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Anything in MN,Idaho,North Dakota,South Dakota ????


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Back up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've heard it's in the Final stages to bring it to the Southwest Ohio area....Not sure of the dates yet but I know the clubs been approved.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Sparta WI...... July 30-31


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

wabbithunter said:


> Anything in MN,Idaho,North Dakota,South Dakota ????


Im not positive but I think its supposed to be back in Duluth MN again this year. Theres also always Sparta WI


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is the schedule for 2011!

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=89


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

Ohio shoot an hour away. I will be there


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

hope to see ya at the Ohio shoot July 23&24 at Hueston Woods State Park just north of Cincinnati


----------



## Fdalebowhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Gonna check out the PA shoot!


----------

